# Bikebrille 2010



## Twinkie (11. Mai 2010)

Hey Mädelz,

bin auf der Suche nach ner neuen Radbrille die gut vor Wind schützt. Bin von der Fraktion der "Trockenaugen" und wenn etwas Zugluft aufkommt, kann ich vor Tränen nix mehr sehen 

Hab drüben im Strassenforum schon mal durchgefragt, aber da kommt nich wirklich viel rüber. 

Zeigt her eure Radbrillen. Am besten mit Gesicht, damit man mal sehen kann, wie die so sitzen.


----------



## Female (11. Mai 2010)

Die Brillenwahl ist stark von der Kopfform abhängig.
Da hilft wohl nur ausprobieren. 

Ich trage seit kurzem die Oakley Endure mit vers. Gläsern und bin sehr zufrieden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergradlerin (11. Mai 2010)

Mit Kontaklinsen trage ich alles, was billig über den Tresen geht - und natürlich passt.    Ich habe keine Lust, Oakley hunderte Euro in den Rachen zu schieben und mich dann zu ärgern, wenn das Teil kaputt geht. Kommt bei Bikern ja ab und zu schon mal vor, habe ich mir sagen lassen...


----------



## Twinkie (11. Mai 2010)

ich hab auch grad oakley in engerer auswahl und scheue mich vor dem preis 

mir ist bisher nur eine brille kaput gegangen, da hats mich aber auch ordentlich zerlegt und ich bin aufs gesicht geknallt.


----------



## Moonboot42 (11. Mai 2010)

Twinkie schrieb:


> ich hab auch grad oakley in engerer auswahl und scheue mich vor dem preis
> 
> mir ist bisher nur eine brille kaput gegangen, da hats mich aber auch ordentlich zerlegt und ich bin aufs gesicht geknallt.



Sorry, das ich mich hier blicken lasse, so als Mann. 

Gerade ein Sturz könnte ein gutes Argument für eine Oakley sein.
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FvsWd1NoXYo"]YouTube- Oakley Test[/nomedia]

Hab auch trockenen Augen und fahre gerne eine Gascan Brown Tortoise, die ist seitlich zu und taugt auch als normale Sonnenbrille. Sie muß halt gut sitzen-> Anprobieren.


----------



## Female (11. Mai 2010)

Twinkie schrieb:


> ich hab auch grad oakley in engerer auswahl und scheue mich vor dem preis
> 
> mir ist bisher nur eine brille kaput gegangen, da hats mich aber auch ordentlich zerlegt und ich bin aufs gesicht geknallt.



Oakley hat einfach sehr gute Gläser, deshalb habe ich mich auch wieder für eine entschieden.
Bezüglich kaputt gehen: Ich hab mich schon mal aus Versehen auf eine draufgesetzt, dabei sind die Bügel kaputt gegangen. Ich hab sie zu Oakley geschickt und gefragt, ob man da noch etwas machen könnten. Zurück gekommen ist eine brandneue Brille. 
Sie sind sehr teuer, da gebe ich dir recht und einen guten Teil davon bezahlt man auch für den Namen. Aber dennoch finde ich es eine gute Investition (zumal man gerade bei den Augen nicht sparen sollte), Qualität und Kundenfreundlichkeit haben mich überzeugt.


----------



## Twinkie (11. Mai 2010)

@moonboot: 

...und wo kann man die testen? hab noch keinen laden gesehen, der oakley-bike-brillen verkauft.   alpina (die für mich auch nich so das nonplusultra war) gibts komischer weise überall.

es ist schon sehr teuer. wenn man bedenkt, was man vor der kohle an anderen sachen kaufen könnte. aber ich trage die dann auch so lange, bis sie kaputt ist und brauch nicht immer das neueste model. was einmal passt, bleibt.  deshalb tu ich mich immer so schwer mit anschaffungen, weil der erste griff sitzen muß und ich bis dahin recherchiere, was das zeug hält.


----------



## Nuala (11. Mai 2010)

Ich habe auch eine Oakley, die Flak Jacket. Bin mit ihr wirklich sehr zufrieden, die habe ich auch noch fiesen Stürzen auf der Nase.


----------



## Moonboot42 (11. Mai 2010)

Schau mal bei Oakley aufe HP, da gibts nen store locator, da wird sich sicher was finden. Ansonsten ist deine Vorgehensweise doch recht sinnig.


----------



## Bettina (12. Mai 2010)

Die Oakley M Frame hat sich bei meinem derben Sturz in ihre Einzelteile zerlegt.
Wieder zusammengesetzt und fertig. Dadurch habe ich keine Gesichtsverletzung aufgrund der Brille abgekommen. Von daher würde ich diese unbedingt empfehlen. 
Meine habe ich bereits seit über 10 Jahren, ich trage sie beim Skifahren, Biken, Joggen etc.

Gruß Bettina


----------



## damista (12. Mai 2010)

Twinkie schrieb:


> @moonboot:
> 
> ...und wo kann man die testen? hab noch keinen laden gesehen, der oakley-bike-brillen verkauft.


 hat Bremen einen Sportscheck? Dort gibt´s neben Oakley noch viele andere Brillen. Kannst also sehr gut vergleichen. Außerdem wird sogar meist Fahrtwind simuliert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LaCarolina (12. Mai 2010)

Ich hab die hier:

http://www.shimano-eyewear.com/publ...-845524441808430.-skuid-1689949371951054.html

und bin sehr zufrieden, ich merk die Brille gar nicht, auch nicht nach Stunden. Bis jetzt hab ich allerdings nur die photochromatischen GlÃ¤ser ausprobiert, die reichen mir bis jetzt.
Gekostet hat sie ca. 75 â¬


----------



## Elmo66 (13. Mai 2010)

@Twinkie:

...trage schon seit Jahren die "alpina tri guard 20". Super für schmale Gesichter. 
Bestellung im Netz geht bei allen möglichen Anbietern...

Ciao, Elmo66


----------



## Sven_Kiel (13. Mai 2010)

Hallo Twinkie, sorry...bin auch ein Mann hier...nicht erschrecken  Hab wirklich tolle Erfahrungen mit einer Arbeitsschutzbrille von Uvex (i-vo) gemacht:




Herstellerlink:
http://www.uvex-safety.de/uvex/safe...en&DirectURL=03A2A77B2858C150C12571250011387C

Kostenpunkt: 12â¬ im Netz....hÃ¤lt, beschlÃ¤gt nicht, BÃ¼gel ist hÃ¶henverstellbar, sitzt bequem auf Nase und sieht (so finde ich) nicht total panne aus.

GruÃ
Sven


----------



## Fie (13. Mai 2010)

Ich trage eine Ray-Bam. Keine Bikerbrille in diesem Sinne, aber dennoch optimal - wenn - da nicht meiner Altersgleitsichtigkeit nicht wäre. Soll  heißen, ich sehe in die Ferne nichts ohne Brille und muß zum Lesen die Brille absetzen. Das macht mich echt wahnsinnig. Wenn ich also Kontaktlinsen trage (brauch ewig, bis ich die drin hab) kann ich nichts mehr lesen. Selbst beim Essen wird das zu einer Zerreißprobe meiner Nerven. Ich muß dann alles 1,5 Meter weit weghalten, damit ich was erkenne. 
Wenn es stark regnet, fahre ich mit Kontaktlinsen. Bei starker Sonne versuche ich mich im Kontaktlinseneinwerfen.


----------



## Twinkie (13. Mai 2010)

Danke für die vielen Tips 

Bremen hat natürlich keinen Sport-Scheck. Typisch...

Ich meine, die Uvex-Brillen haben wir auf der Arbeit auch. Werde mal stöbern.

Alpina kommt für mich nicht mehr in Frage. Ist zwar ein gutes Preis/Leistungs/Verhältnis, aber meine Augen hat sie auch nicht vor Wind schützen können. Außerdem ist sie bei einem Unfall zersplittert. Was nun nicht heißen soll, dass sie nix taugt. Aber Twinkie möchte gerne die Eierlegendewollmilchsau.


----------



## marcy2 (13. Mai 2010)

Hi,
ich werf mal die Specialized Arc2 A****alite in die Runde, damals noch 180,- gekostet, hatte ich beim Händler für 120 bekommen. Jetzt kostet se glaub auch nur noch 120,-. Naja, was auch noch viel Geld ist. Aber gut ausgegebenes. Gibts auch in Größe S, da ich immer Probleme mit der Paßform hatte. Eine super Brille, deren Gläser sich auch noch an die Helligkeit anpassen. Merkt man auch gar nicht auf der Nase. Die fahr ich jetzt schon über 1 jahr, ist super robust. Und sieht noch gut aus auf der Nase.

marcy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (14. Mai 2010)

kann dir die birdz crow empfehlen , hat so einen "gummischutz" rund ums glas - und ist somit gut winddicht - man sieht allerdings aus wie´n panzerknacker ...kicher  ach ja --- gabs bei bikemailorder und hat damals 39 euro gekostet - gibts in dunkel , gelb und klar ...


----------



## BIKERMÄDEL (14. Mai 2010)

Hi!

Dann werf ich jetzt noch die Adidas EvilEye in die Runde. Lieferbar in 2 Größen (somit auch für schmale Köpfe geeignet) und in mehreren Farben erhältlich. 
Ich gehöre leider auch zu der Fraktion bei der die Augen schon beim kleinsten Lüftchen tränen. Nutze die Brille seit mehreren Jahren beim Biken und Boarden - ohne Probleme. Einen Sturz hat sie schon überlebt (mein Helm leider nicht - ist gebrochen)

Viele Grüße
Kathrin


----------



## cmg20 (15. Mai 2010)

Also ich hab die hier:





Oakley Radar Pitch Custom. War sehr teuer, aber ich geb sie nie nie nie wieder her! Geniales Ding und jeden Cent wert.

Und so sieht sie an mir aus:





Mehr Bilder im Fotoalbum.

LG


----------

